# Tape drywall joints before painting?



## mcraenz (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi, this is sort of painting question but also a drywall question. Just bought our first home, it's about 50 years old. We've started by removing all the wallpaper from one room. The drywall joints are not taped instead they are filled with what looks to be plaster of paris they seem hard and smoothe but if I don't tape them and cover them with joint compund before I seal/prime/paint will I get hairline cracks down the wall?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Drywall finishes are defined in 5 levels. Normally a person wants a level 4 for a good paint job. You are looking at a level 1 job. Yes.. tape the joints.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks, Bob.... what I love about this board is that I learn something new and useful every day:

http://www.gypsum.org/pdf/GA-214-07.pdf


----------



## mcraenz (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for your replys. My concern is that the joints aren't recessed so if I tape them I'll get a hump in the wall. What if I just skimmed over them with joint compound so they are nice and smooth? It seems like the boards don't actually touch, there's about a 1/4" gap in between the boards which is filled with plaster of paris.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Are the joints cracked now ?


----------



## mcraenz (Nov 17, 2009)

They don't seem to be but I guess it might be hard to tell until I get paint on there where there could be movement, maybe some hairline cracks will stat to open up? I'm wondering is this plaster of paris jointing what they used before moren joint compound and tape. Maybe it's just wishful thinking but maybe since the paster is so hard maybe it won't crack the same as if joint compund had been used to fill the joint without tape?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

plaster never had joints and plaster cracks much more than drywall, which is why drywall is so widely used. You can float out the but joint to still get an appearance of a flat seam.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

They absolutely need tape to ensure they don't crack in the future. The wallpaper may have "acted" as tape to keep them from cracking. I really don't use the fiberglass mesh tape except for smaller repairs, but it does "lay" flatter than paper tape and may be an option to keep the joints from "rounding out" with paper tape. Use "setting" compound for, at least, the first coat though. Remember several thin applications are easier to deal with than "piling on" the mud to get it done quickly....


----------

